# Army Painter Quickshade, which do I buy?



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Hello Heresy, I finally decided to paint my Space Hulk Termies using a tutorial from someone on the internet, but I don't know which to use. I highly doubt I need to use SOFT. I would be guessing DARK, but maybe I should get STRONG?

Thanks in advance, if you want to make a suggestion even though you haven't used it yourself, please say so in your post.

Bye!


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Not a method of painting I prefer, but I would say Strong would be the best option unless you want very dark marines.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

First, the actual correct answer is "don't." 

Army Painter's quickshade dip is actually identical to Minwax polyurethane wood stain and sealer. You can get a can of Minwax for $2.50 US, and get identical results, as opposed to the $35.00 US can of Army Painter Quickshade.

That being said, if you do want to go for the Army Painter quickshade, I'd get the Dark. When you use a dip that has a sealant in it (such as Army Painter or Minwax), you have to "shake" the model off. The instructions on the Army Painter can don't quite explain that-- you need to get some pliers and violently shake the thing. Like, as if you were trying to throw the thing as far as you possibly can, while keeping it clamped with the pliers. Otherwise, you'll end up with a blob of clear sealant which will ruin the model, and it won't shade the model correctly. 

If you wanted to spend more, the soft tone is probably better for Blood Angels, but the Genestealers will benefit from the dark tone, and the Blood Angels can certainly be done with the dark tone.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

OMG SOH it is not Minwax LOL Anyway he's right about one thing, DON't buy that stuff for a few models! Believe me the effect isn't worth it on the most beautiful BA models around! Army painter is good for hoard armies, not a few specialist figures!


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Google the ingredients. It's woodstain mate. They're buying barrells in cheap, repackaging it and selling it for crazy markup to gamer mugs that also buy tubs of sand for $6.

Did you honestly think they make the stuff in an oil refinery in their garden? The process that goes into making it is way beyond the capability of a pair of dutch gamer geeks.

$35 for a tin of woodstain... saw you coming :laugh:


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

minwax makes a total of six shades. as opposed to the three for army painter. I have two stacks of three (all shades) i use them on bigger scale military figurines. For the dioramas that i do. I should amend that statement, minwax used to make six shades when i bought them...i'm not sure of the current production line atm.

CP


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

YOUR GOING TO DIP SPACE HULK TERMINATORS !!!!! ARE YOU MAD ?

If you dip those models a donkey will die


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> YOUR GOING TO DIP SPACE HULK TERMINATORS !!!!! ARE YOU MAD ?
> 
> If you dip those models a donkey will die


not much of a loss if you ask me...more like an incentive...


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> YOUR GOING TO DIP SPACE HULK TERMINATORS !!!!! ARE YOU MAD ?
> 
> If you dip those models a donkey will die





Commissar Ploss said:


> not much of a loss if you ask me...more like an incentive...


That depends on whom the donkey is, right?

I completely agree with the dont dip the Space Hulk Terminators thinking. That is just plain wrong:nono:


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

army painter is pretty pointless anyway, after dipping you gotta repaint the model to highlight because it stains everything far too much, not just the gaps, better off just using washes, easier to apply and control for a better look.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Commissar Ploss said:


> not much of a loss if you ask me...more like an incentive...


The donkey in question happens to be a very important and cute donkey who will one day unite the equine tribes.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> The donkey in question happens to be a very important and cute donkey who will one day unite the equine tribes.


...and rise up to usurp humanity. All the more reason i advocate his demise.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Commissar Ploss said:


> ...and rise up to usurp humanity. All the more reason i advocate his demise.


Ploss you seem to have mistaken my peace loving donkey with Donkey Hitler who persecuted the bovine's during DWW2, My donkey was not involved with whole sale mincing of 6 million cows at those camps and you know it!!

But back to the topic in hand, The dipping of any minis is for me a total crime, the finished article is poor at best and horrendous at its worst, i wouldnt even do this process on a hoard army let alone what could be arguably the best minis in the 40k range. 
I will gladly take the space hulk minis off your hands and replace them like for like with standard terminators, but dipping those would also be a crime.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks for the tip guys, I was planning on using Minwax, but my dad doesn't like the smell, but after reading your (somewhat funny) comments, we decided to go with washes allllllllllll the way.///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////


----------



## Fallensaint (Mar 7, 2010)

Yea I would stay away from the army painter crap...the one guy was right on when he said it basically was minwax...It is...One of my clients came to me for advice on the same subject...the 2 products look the same, feel the same and have the exact same effect. Anyone that knows much more than this spends too much time dipping their models... and you shouldnt be taking any kind of advice from them in the first place 



Fallen


----------



## Vinci76 (Sep 12, 2008)

cant believe your planning on dipping space hulk termies... even excessive washing isnt gonna do them much credit.

they are your models and you can do what you like with them, i just think if you dip them or even go nuts with washes then this will one of those moments that you look back on after a few years and really wish you had just taken the time to paint them right...

also, its not like they are metal and can be stripped once painted without causing damage to the plastic.... and replacing them is gonna be tough and probably expensive.... sorry for increasing the pressure but they are a one time gig...

mess them up and its done...

good luck mate.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> Ploss you seem to have mistaken my peace loving donkey with Donkey Hitler who persecuted the bovine's during DWW2, My donkey was not involved with whole sale mincing of 6 million cows at those camps and you know it!!


Death to the False Donkey! :laugh:


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

hhmmm well I will tell you this, and no I definately don't spend too much time dipping my models, save for the 300 guard infantrymen I've got, which I will not spend more time on using washes and highlights on than necessary... I have tried using Minwax on a couple of figs because I've had it laying around (30 bucks is a bit steep) and it gave me nothing but splotchy, grainy results. I splurged and bought the Army painter mid tone or what have ya... and it flowed like thin thanksgiving day gravy. It worked wonders and I'll show you a couple of pics tomorrow... 

Jezlad: It might be minwax indeed, and I'm not so niave to think they grow it in their back yard, but they have changed the chemistry of it to work better on a model... something I don't have time to figure out. Sooooo... if I pay outta my ass for it to work better than a jug of good 'ole minwax, so be it!!! I prefer to spend my time focusing on the figures that really require painting attention, not a lowly Guardsmen who'll die if you sneeze too hard!


----------

